# The Cheyenne Range ? Apache's out of proportion ?



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Having looked at the new web site. I see there is non of the Cheyenne Range on display. 

Does this mean it's curtains for this particular and popular range.

And also, what is it about the new Trackers and Apache that i have seen out and about. Is it an optical illusion or are they taller at the back or are they narrower ? Either way, they look unstable in my opinion. But something is definatley out of proportion somewhere. Or is it me ?

Freddiebooks


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

I put a post up several weeks ago Freddie,saying that the Cheyenne range had been discontinued,they have now been given "Frontier Status" and called Comanche.
regards,seamus.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Yep, that's what I read also. The Cheyenne layouts are now available on the frontier range.

Trevor


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

I've had a look at the site and the brochure and cannot find any reference to garage models. Maybe I've missed them.

Previous garage models were Cheyenne 696G and Chieftain. The Cheyenne 696 appears to have been replaced by the Mohawk but there is no reference to a garage in the specifications. The Chieftain specs also have no garage mentioned.

I think it must be the new site detail, I find it hard to believe Auto-Trail would have discontinued garage versions which were probably among their most popular models.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

As I understand it both the old Cheyenne 696 and Chieftain were to continue as both low bed or high bed above garage options.
Its maybe just an omission on the new web site.


Trevor


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

I think you will find that garage type motorhomes will be a subject for a lot of debate, they are all to be discontinued due to weight restrictions. 

So I am advised.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> I think you will find that garage type motorhomes will be a subject for a lot of debate, they are all to be discontinued due to weight restrictions.
> 
> So I am advised.


Hi Broom, who advised you of that?. You can now get chassis up to 5 tonnes so what is the problem with weight?
My Apache with garage is on the 3850kg chassis but only weighs 3050kg in running order so I have 800kg payload. The garage is capable of carrying a 200kg scooter without overloading the back axle. I just have 2 pushbikes so no weight issues at all.

Trevor


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Trevor

I have asked the question of Auto Trail, (no names no court marshals) I was told that the whole of the garage type and supporting Motor Bikes/Scooters from the back is under review, we will just have to weight and see the outcome.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Freddiebooks said:


> Having looked at the new web site. I see there is non of the Cheyenne Range on display.
> Does this mean it's curtains for this particular and popular range.
> And also, what is it about the new Trackers and Apache that i have seen out and about. Is it an optical illusion or are they taller at the back or are they narrower ? Either way, they look unstable in my opinion. But something is definatley out of proportion somewhere. Or is it me ?
> Freddiebooks


I haven't looked at the new website yet but they did have a 2010 newsletter download on the old website that listed the new names for the old Cheyenne range models as they appear in the Frontier line up.

I followed a fairly new Tracker up the M^ a few weeks back and I too got the impression it was v tall. Can't think why because as far as I know they haven't changed anything recently that would give that effect.

SDA


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Looked on the Autotrail web site today and the Chieftain with the garage are there, with no mention of a possible removal or restriction on the rear storage areas.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

The Mohawk (formerly 696G) and Chieftain, now have a mid-height bed and a lower garage. A garage 150mm higher is apparently available as an option.

The Tracker and Apache are both narrower than other Auto-Trails, but I think they are the same height.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Broom said:


> Hi Trevor
> 
> I have asked the question of Auto Trail, (no names no court marshals) I was told that the whole of the garage type and supporting Motor Bikes/Scooters from the back is under review, we will just have to *weight *and see the outcome.
> 
> ...


Pun or Freudian slip? Either way :lol:


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Mr Broom

I presume you mean that the review of weight/garage/bed is just Autotrail's doing ? - and not some industry-wide initiative ?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I am on my fourth Auto-Trail motorhome, all Cheyennes. 

So I am a bit fed up they are gone. Yes Frontier is a better spec but it is also a lot more expensive! 

They have also increased the length again! My previous Cheyenne 660 was 23ft. Current Cheyenne 660 is 24ft 3" (7.39M) and new equivalent model is another 4". Not a lot you may think but I am already over my allotted parking space as it is! 

So it looks as though I will NOT be able to replace my current Cheyenne 660 for the equivalent layout in the Fronteir range!

I have been with Auto-Trail for over 10 years so I am a bit fed up.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Will anyone notice another 4" Rita? I know there are those who say it makes all the difference but personally I'm happy with the length I've got at 24 ft 3"!  

Back to the subject of subject of bike racks etc. Could the reason for the "rack on the back" issue be because the new range all have a spare wheel hanging there and the bike rack would be to high to lift off a bike safely?


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

So is there no replacement for the Cheyenne 635. I like the decent size bathroom.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Us too - but Autotrail obviously don't, because the Mohican (which always seemed like the bigger version of the 635 in the Frontier range) has also gone.


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

That is a shame Solway. Perhaps when we get round to replacing ours they will have re instated them into the range.

Funny, i was in Allonby a week last Monday. I was staying at the very well kept CL in Silloth ran by a very helpful couple . Just next to the road. Did you see my rig ?

Freddiebooks


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Freddie

Sorry, no I missed you. (I think I was working that day.)

I assume you mean the CL just before Blitterlees?? Never stopped there but some friends love it there. There's another good CL just north of Allonby at Dubmill - Old Kiln Farm.

If you're back round this way, PM me - we can compare notes!


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi Solway,

I may well take you up on that offer.

Yes, it was the CL on your way into Blitterlees. Very well maintained spot. And they have gone to every effort to make it so. They are also motorhomers themselves.

Loved the walk on the beach from there to Silloth. 

Hope that wind has calmed itself there on the west coast. I am generally an east coast person myself, thou my grandad who like me is from Richmond, used to always say "west is best". Where do you stand on that debate ?


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Freddiebooks said:


> Hope that wind has calmed itself there on the west coast. I am generally an east coast person myself, thou my grandad who like me is from Richmond, used to always say "west is best". Where do you stand on that debate ?


Yes, wind has dropped - but it's gone very cold now!

I'm *almost *neutral - I suppose I prefer West coasts generally, and definitely North coasts in the UK - ie much prefer North Cornwall to South - but I also love the North East coast.


----------

